# Übersetzung am Fixie/Singlespeed



## Minimalistich (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo ,
fahre zur Zeit mit meinen Fixie mit einer 42/16 Übersetzung und schafffe durchschnittlich 25 Km/h weiß ich nur weil ich mal mit jemanden gefahren bin der ein Tacho dran hat . Bin eine angenhehme Trittfeqenz gefahren (Gefühlsmäßig ) .
wollte deshalb mal fragen was ihr so für Übersetzungen fahrt da ich mir in der Ebene zu langsam vorkomme .


----------



## spaboleo (11. Juni 2011)

Fixed: 48/17 bei 28" mit 700x25
Stadt-SSP: 42/15 bei 26" mit 26x2.0"
Grashüpfer: 36/18 bei 26" mit 26x2,4"

Lässt sich für den jeweiligen Einsatz alles ganz gut fahren...die fixed Übersetzung ist mir etwas zu hoch, auch wenn diese theoretisch auf Niveau der des Stadt-SSPs liegen sollte (ca. 2,8:1).
Dazu kommt aber der nochmal leicht höhere Radumfang. 
Ich überlege dort auf 48/18 oder 19 zu gehen.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulfinger (11. Juni 2011)

Minimalistich schrieb:


> wollte deshalb mal fragen was ihr so für Übersetzungen fahrt da ich mir in der Ebene zu langsam vorkomme .


Dann musst du mehr strampeln. 

Mit 42/16 hab ich schon einen Mopedfahrer versägt, dessen Motor bei 45 km/h abregelt, und ich bin jetzt nicht sonderlich trainiert. Also hau rein, die Übersetzung ist schon ok.


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Juni 2011)

Die 42:16 ist zumindest bei 28" Felgen für einiges mehr gut, als für 25 km/h Vmax. Wohingegen allerdings die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf einer Runde ja nicht nur von der Übersetzung, sondern auch von der Form, und vor allem von der Strecke abhängig ist.


----------



## sharam (12. Juni 2011)

fixed = 48:17


----------



## ushindi (12. Juni 2011)

48x16 auf 28" (700x23) bzw. 47x16


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das ja schon mal gezeigt, meine 36X15 (kÃ¼rzer als 42X16) reichen fÃ¼r 48 km/h, natÃ¼rlich bei extremer Trittfrequenz, die nicht auf Dauer zu halten ist.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLNZDOJ6LOM"]YouTube        - âªVon 0 auf 48 km/h in 16 Sekunden mit Singlespeed 36-15â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Mathok (12. Juni 2011)

55:11 allerdings in Köln Innenstandt (alles platt) bei 26". Außer beim Anfahren oder starkem Gegenwind sehr angenehem, Berge sind aber nimmer drin...


----------



## absvrd (12. Juni 2011)

Stadt: 42:15, recht flach und kurbel auf der geraden gemütlich 27 km/h
Mtb: 32:17 super fürs Gelände, Geschwindigkeit macht man keine damit ;-) 

sent from my HTC HD2 CM7


----------



## Minimalistich (12. Juni 2011)

Es hilft mir jetzt etwas weiter was man fahren kann .
Aber ich wollte mal von einigen Fixie-Fahrern wissen was man zum Skidden für eine Übersetzung fahren soll , ich will natürlich auch schnell fahren können ohne irre Trittfequenzen .


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Juni 2011)

Skidden 2,5:1
Schnell fahren ohne irre Trittfrequenzen 4:1
Achja Trackstand und Backwardcycles etc. 1,5:1

Macht im Mittel 8:3 = 2,66666666666666...:1

Sollte das nicht passen sind bestimmt die oben genanten 55:11 eine top Alternative.
Oder aber ausprobieren.
Viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (13. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr' fixed mit 49/18 was einer Übersetzung von ca. 2,7:1 entspricht.

Tip: der *"Rabbit" Skid Patch Calculator*:
http://software.bareknucklebrigade.com/rabbit.applet.html

Errechnet für alle Kettenrad-/Ritzelpaarungen die jeweilige Übersetzung und wahlweise die trittfrequenzabhängigen Geschwindigkeiten oder die Zahl der Skidpatches (="Bremsplatten")!


----------



## Minimalistich (13. Juni 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Ich fahr' fixed mit 49/18 was einer Übersetzung von ca. 2,7:1 entspricht.
> 
> Tip: der *"Rabbit" Skid Patch Calculator*:
> http://software.bareknucklebrigade.com/rabbit.applet.html
> ...




Und was genau sind jetzt diese Skidpatches (="Bremsplatten")


----------



## ushindi (13. Juni 2011)

Minimalistich schrieb:


> Und was genau sind jetzt diese Skidpatches (="Bremsplatten")



hier ist es wunderbar erklärt


----------



## Minimalistich (13. Juni 2011)

also  sollte man es sich doch überlegen ob man mit den Bike skiddet oder nicht


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Juni 2011)

Minimalistich schrieb:


> also  sollte man es sich doch überlegen ob man mit den Bike skiddet oder nicht


 
Wenn keine andere Bremse dran ist, und Gefahr droht (Auto im Weg, Kind, Hund, Mauer), dann sollte man nicht überlegen, sondern "zu machen".

Ein "Skidpatch" ist ganz einfach ein Bremsplatten, und die hatten wir in der guten alten Zeit mit unseren Rücktrittbremsrädern auch schon, und wir waren stolz drauf!


----------



## Suicyclist (13. Juni 2011)

Minimalistich schrieb:


> also  sollte man es sich doch überlegen ob man mit den Bike skiddet oder nicht


 Gönaaau!!!

Also ich skidde mit dem Fixie obwohl ich noch 'ne Bremse dranhab'.
...und das aus dem selben Grund aus dem ich Wheelies und Stoppies fahre obwohl ich 2 Räder zur Verfügung habe:

*Weil's Spaß macht!*

Man kann ja auch entweder skidden, um die Geschwindigkeit zu verringern, oder -wenn man dabei die Hinterachse weitestmöglich entlastet (Eier an den Vorbau!), um trotz blockiertem Rad noch weitestmöglich zu rutschen. So wie wir es als Kinder schon mit der Rücktrittbremse gemacht haben!

Bei der Übersetzungswahl achte ich dann halt auch auf genügend viele Patches, um nicht ständig die hintere Pelle erneuern zu müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan Pan (14. Juni 2011)

Minimalistich schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> fahre zur Zeit mit meinen Fixie mit einer 42/16 Übersetzung und schafffe durchschnittlich 25 Km/h weiß ich nur weil ich mal mit jemanden gefahren bin der ein Tacho dran hat . Bin eine angenhehme Trittfeqenz gefahren (Gefühlsmäßig ) .
> wollte deshalb mal fragen was ihr so für Übersetzungen fahrt da ich mir in der Ebene zu langsam vorkomme .



Hier gibt es einen Ritzelrechner, der berechnet Dir die Geschwindigkeit in Abhängigkeit von TF und Übersetzung:

http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/cadence.htm

Trittfrequenz ist natuerlich auch Geschmacks- und Trainingssache. Im Radsport orientiert man sich an etwa 90/min. Das ist für Neulinge schon eher hoch, aber vermutlich nach etwas Training effizient. Bei mir hat es ganz gut gepasst, die Übersetzung so zu wählen, dass meine "normalerweise gut machbare Geschwindigkeit" bei 90/min anliegt. Dann ist noch etwas (wenig) Luft nach oben und man kommt noch ganz gut in Schwung oder einen Hügel hoch. 

Wie schon gesagt solltest Du mit 42-16 deutlich schneller als 25 fahren können, müsstest also evtl an Deiner Trittfrequenz arbeiten.

Die meisten hier werden irgendwas zwischen 2,5 und 3,5 zu 1 fahren. In Abhängigkeit von der Topologie, der Form, Trittfrequenzvorlieben, Maximalkraft... 

siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=527682


----------



## nullvektor (16. Juni 2011)

mit 42/16 sind deutlich höhere geschwindigkeiten auch dauerhaft drin.
einfach schneller treten


----------



## Minimalistich (16. Juni 2011)

fahre jetzt 48/15 fixed und komm ordentlich schnell voran , außer an den Ampeln halt.


----------



## cookiedealer (20. Juni 2011)

also am stadrat 52:11 auf 28 kommt scho ganz gut vorwärts das is en lockerer 35er schnitt drinn....


----------



## Stefan Pan (20. Juni 2011)

Hmm, mit 48:16 bin ich gerade ueber 36 im Schnitt gefahren... Und das sind keine ausserirdischen Trittfrequenzen. Halte ich auch von der Kondition her nur 20km durch. Da frag ich mich schon, was fuer Tiere so viel dickere Gänge brauchen...


----------



## kurbel_jim (20. Juni 2011)

jene die bei windstille im flachen fahren


----------



## cookiedealer (20. Juni 2011)

erraten
aber ich muss sagen da bin ich mit ner rr gruppe mitgefahrn und nach der 8 fetten brücke war ich dann doch froh, als ich zuhause war^^


----------



## Stefan Pan (20. Juni 2011)

cookiedealer schrieb:


> erraten
> aber ich muss sagen da bin ich mit ner rr gruppe mitgefahrn und nach der 8 fetten brücke war ich dann doch froh, als ich zuhause war^^



Ja, die werden bergauf immer so langsam.


----------



## nullvektor (21. Juni 2011)

geb ich mein senf auch noch mal dazu.
da ich kurierfahrer bin ,ist für mich nicht nur die endgeschwindigkeit entscheident sondern auch wie ich mich am nächsten tag fühle.bei 42/16 kann ich die ganze woche durchfahren ohne das ich mich schlapp fühle.meine muskeln regenerieren sofort wieder und ich kann jeden tag die gleiche leistung bringen.bei höheren übersetzungen hatte ich immer das problem das irgendwelche zipperleinchen über die woche auftraten.und wirklich schneller war ich im durchschnitt nicht.mittlerweile kann ich recht hohe trittfrequenzen fahren,und mache dadurch alles wieder wett.ist natürlich auch von der region abhängig.würde ich im absoluten flachland fahren wäre die übersetzung wahrscheinlich etwas dicker.


----------



## Minimalistich (21. Juni 2011)

@ Nullvektor aus welcher Stadt kommst du . Wohne in Berlin was sehr schlechte Straßen vorweisen kann (kommt auf den Bezirk an )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullvektor (21. Juni 2011)

ich komme aus dem ruhgebeat.fahre im moment haupsächlich in duisburg. die jahre davor bin ich in essen ,oberhausen und mülheim gefahren.keine heftigen anstiege(bis auf essen) aber dafür viele kleine.naja und duisburgs strassen sind echt das letzte.


----------



## Stefan Pan (21. Juni 2011)

nullvektor schrieb:


> geb ich mein senf auch noch mal dazu.
> da ich kurierfahrer bin ,ist für mich nicht nur die endgeschwindigkeit entscheident sondern auch wie ich mich am nächsten tag fühle.bei 42/16 kann ich die ganze woche durchfahren ohne das ich mich schlapp fühle.meine muskeln regenerieren sofort wieder und ich kann jeden tag die gleiche leistung bringen.bei höheren übersetzungen hatte ich immer das problem das irgendwelche zipperleinchen über die woche auftraten.und wirklich schneller war ich im durchschnitt nicht.mittlerweile kann ich recht hohe trittfrequenzen fahren,und mache dadurch alles wieder wett.ist natürlich auch von der region abhängig.würde ich im absoluten flachland fahren wäre die übersetzung wahrscheinlich etwas dicker.



Das ist ja auch die reine Lehre. Locker hohe Trittfrequenzen fahren und die Kraft-Reserven bis zum Endspurt oder für die Anstiege schonen. Oder zum Laufen...


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Juni 2011)

Es gibt immer ein paar Leute, die irgendwelche Schwachsinnsübersetzungen an ihren Rädern montieren, sich dann mit 20 U/Min durch die Stadt drücken und sich dabei fast die Kniescheiben absprengen. 
Für Leute die wirklich km fahren wäre bei "xx : 11" da allein der Verschleiss an Kette und Ritzel viel zu hoch (ganz zu schweigen von den Knochen...).

Wer mit seinem Rad keine konstante 90-100er Frequenz in der Ebene treten kann hat einen zu grossen Gang.


----------



## hobue (24. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe mir nun eine Übersetzung von 52:18 überlegt. Da es bei uns im Rosenheim etwas hügeliger ist. Kann ich das bei kleinen Bergen noch gut treten. Hinten 16 Zähne und es wird zarch. Obwohl mir die 16 im Flachen Gelände eher entsprechen.


----------



## Ketchyp (24. Juni 2011)

52:16 ist viel zu krass, bin ich mal kurz am Fixer gefahren (wegen Rollentraining im Winter und mal kurze Ausfahrt auf die Straße) - hat wenig Spaß gemacht. Am SSP fahre ich gerade 3,0 (42/14), ist für die Stadt und kleinere Anstiege in Ordnung. 42:16 war dann schon etwas zu klein. 

Generell würde ich aber die Übersetzung am Fixie so wählen, dass man im sitzen skidden kann - alles andere fährt sich sonst einfach nicht sicher.


----------



## hobue (24. Juni 2011)

52:18 sind 2,88 als Übersetzung. Meinst du da wird es nichts mit skidden?


----------



## lelebebbel (25. Juni 2011)

Kommt auf deine Technik an. Um die 2.75:1 +/- ist recht beliebt als Stadt-Übersetzung für 28" Singlespeeder oder Fixies. 
Ich bin nach einigen Experimenten lange mit 46:16 sowohl fixed als auch Freilauf Kurier gefahren (Karlsruhe, relativ flach), das ist beinahe die gleiche Übersetzung wie 52:18. 
Man muss halt schon zügig fahren damit die Trittfrequenz stimmt, und ne solide Pedalbindung haben um damit im Sitzen zu skidden.

Mit nem größeren Gang wär mir das Bremsen zu sehr auf die Knochen gegangen, das war schon mit 46:16 hart genug. Und schneller wäre ich damit auch nicht gewesen.


----------



## hobue (25. Juni 2011)

46:16 und 52:18 sind ja fast die gleiche Übersetzung. Was ist der Vorteil von einem kleineren Zahnkranz vorne? Nur das das Skidden einfacher geht? Ich versteh es nicht ganz.


----------



## bulettenfisch (25. Juni 2011)

Mathok schrieb:


> 55:11 allerdings in Köln Innenstandt (alles platt) bei 26". Außer beim Anfahren oder starkem Gegenwind sehr angenehem, Berge sind aber nimmer drin...



Ist ein 55er Kettenblatt nicht größer als das Laufrad? Die Übersetzung jedoch auf 28" umgesetzt kannst Du damit gerne im Wettkampf fahren. Viele Leute die ich kenne und starr fahren wurden mit den Übersetzungen in den Jahren immer kleiner. Bis vor ca. einen Monat und den Winter durch, bin ich Cross Country SSP und starr gefahren, Mtb mit 38:15, 39:16 oder mittlerweile 38:17. Vor ca. 1 1/2 Monaten habe ich mal meinen Bahner rausgeholt, Übersetzung dort 48:17, bin entspannt 60km durch Mecklenburger Flachland gedüst und habe am Ende meine Knie gespürt. Die Belastung liegt, denke ich, definitiv bei größeren Gängen, deshalb würde ich immer zu kleineren Übersetzungen tendieren, solange man nicht Trainingsansprüche stellt. An dem städtischen Starrgänger hatte ich immer 42:17 o. 42:16, man ist immer schnell im Antreten, zügig Geschwindigkeit halten geht auch und den Lauf bei voller Fahrt zu brechen ist ebenso drin. Das stell ich mir bei einer 55:11 Übersetzung echt schwierig vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ushindi (25. Juni 2011)

bulettenfisch schrieb:


> Das stell ich mir bei einer 55:11 Übersetzung echt schwierig vor.



Ich darf es mal auf den Punkt bringen, diese Übersetzung ist einfach krank bzw. krank machend. 

Wir reden nicht vom Wettkampf - wobei wer fährt das im Wettkampf? sondern von der Strasse, noch dazu fixed. 

Übrigens selbst Eddy Merckx fuhr bei seinem Rekord 52/14 (allerdings mit 175er Kurbeln)

Das fahren mit dieser Übersetzung würde ich gerne mal sehen


----------



## lelebebbel (26. Juni 2011)

hobue schrieb:


> 46:16 und 52:18 sind ja fast die gleiche Übersetzung. Was ist der Vorteil von einem kleineren Zahnkranz vorne? Nur das das Skidden einfacher geht? Ich versteh es nicht ganz.



Kleineres Kettenblatt, kleineres Ritzel, kürzere Kette -> insgesamt paar Gramm leichter. Dafür dürfte bei 52:18 der Verschleiss einen Hauch geringer sein.

Ansonsten macht es natürlich keinen Unterschied, fährt sich genau gleich.


----------



## suchtmatte91 (27. Juni 2011)

moin..
ich fahre auch 52:18 am ssp, ist mir aber zu langsam, bzw. trapel ich mich auf dauer tot. werde morgen mal 52:15 verbauen.
(plattland)

lg der maddin


----------



## BQuark (27. Juni 2011)

52:15 macht kein Spaß. Das Anfahren ist unmöglich, die Knie tun weh.
52:18 sogar ein Tick zu schwer für Radtouren aber für eine flache Stadt OK.
Strecken über 100 km würde ich 52:19 fahren. Langsam aber sicher.


----------



## BQuark (27. Juni 2011)

suchtmatte91 schrieb:


> moin..
> ich fahre auch 52:18 am ssp, ist mir aber zu langsam, bzw. trapel ich mich auf dauer tot. werde morgen mal 52:15 verbauen.
> (plattland)


Entweder hast du falsche Trittfrequenz oder du fährst 37-40 km/h im Schnitt.


----------



## RazorRamon (27. Juni 2011)

suchtmatte91 schrieb:


> moin..
> ich fahre auch 52:18 am ssp, ist mir aber zu langsam, bzw. trapel ich mich auf dauer tot. werde morgen mal 52:15 verbauen.
> (plattland)
> 
> lg der maddin


 
Halte ich fÃ¼r nicht ernst gemeint! Bei 52:18, und der ganz gemÃ¼tlichen TF von 90 kriegt man mit dem 28" Rad ungefÃ¤hr 34 km/h drauf. Da ist dann noch Luft nach oben, und nach unten. Wer sich damit "tottrampelt", der hat einfach nichts drauf. Bei immer noch moderaten 110 Umdrehungen wÃ¤re man schon Ã¼ber 40 km/h schnell. Das ist auf Dauer auch im "Plattland" ein hÃ¼bsches Marschtempo.

Wenn "suchtmatte" natÃ¼rlich stundenlang mit dem SSP einen Schnitt um die 50 fahren kann und will, dann kann er meinen Beitrag ignorieren.

Auf dem RR hatte ich mal 50:18, das war ziemlich optimal, als ich auf 52:18 umgerÃ¼stet hatte, war der ganze SpaÃ verloren, den Versuch habe ich schnell abgebrochen. Auf meinem derzeitigen Lieblingsrad fahre ich 36:15 allerdings mit 47-622er Schlappen. Das reicht mir auf der Ebene immer, bergab muss ich damit natÃ¼rlich rollen lassen.  Dass es aber kurzfristig auch mit 36:15 bis auf 48 km/h geht, zeige ich ja in meinem Video. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLNZDOJ6LOM"]YouTube        - âªVon 0 auf 48 km/h in 16 Sekunden mit Singlespeed 36-15â¬â[/nomedia] Die Trittfrequenz ist bei diesem Highspeed natÃ¼rlich nichts fÃ¼r die Dauer, aber da selbst ich das schaffe, ist es auch nicht Ã¼bermenschlich. Errechnet wÃ¤ren es um die 150, wird wohl so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullvektor (28. Juni 2011)

ich sehe jeden tag radfahrer die mit ihrer gangschaltung nur die dicken gänge fahren.auch im bekanntenkreis ist dies weit verbreitet.


----------



## RazorRamon (28. Juni 2011)

nullvektor schrieb:


> ich sehe jeden tag radfahrer die mit ihrer gangschaltung nur die dicken gänge fahren.auch im bekanntenkreis ist dies weit verbreitet.


Solche Leute kenne ich auch, aber das sind keine Kilometerfresser. Die fahren vielleicht regelmäßig, aber immer nur ganz kurze Strecken. Wer im Jahr mehr als 970 Kilometer fährt, der tritt früher oder später auch höhere Frequenzen, da bin ich überzeugt!


----------



## TRAILER (28. Juni 2011)

ich habe früher auch das motto verfolgt du musst schon richtig rein tretten.
heute fahre ich nur noch sehr leichte übersetzungen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. Juni 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wer im Jahr mehr als 970 Kilometer fährt, der tritt früher oder später auch höhere Frequenzen, da bin ich überzeugt!



Endlich nennt mal einer 'ne exakte Zahl!
Sowas kann der normale Fachlaie doch gar nicht wissen...


----------



## suchtmatte91 (28. Juni 2011)

...also...heute getestet.
1. keine knieschmerzen
2. die übersetzung beeinträchtigt das anfahren nicht wirklich
3. hammer schnell unterwegs
4. ich fahre hauptsächlich trial und laufe marathons....beine wie stahl

nee....echt klasse die übersetzung.

ps: wie kann ich die bilder direkt in einen beitrag laden, meine nicht als anhang?!?

danke...


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Juni 2011)

schon einen ganzen Tag unterwegs und noch immer keine Knieschmerzen! Also sicher mindestens 20 oder 30km!
Dann ist der Fall ja geklärt.


----------



## suchtmatte91 (29. Juni 2011)

jap....und die tour war 38,7km.
kann mir trotzdem mal jemand helfen und mir sagen, wie ich bilder posten kann???
(nicht als anhang)

danke....


----------



## cookiedealer (29. Juni 2011)

ne die tour mit der übersetzung war knapp 50 km lang soviel dazu, dass ich dass net durchhalte....
aber ich hasse es einfach auf frequenz zu treten außerdem tret ich die übersetzung aus, soll heißen, dass ich kein problem hab in der 50er zone mit den autos mitzuhalten
und zum thema knieprobleme, ich hatte früher immer höllische schmerzen nur komischer weise sind die weg seitdem ich ssp fahre auch bei hohen übersetzungen weil dadurch die beine schon trainiert werden die ersten 1-2 wochen konnt ich kaum laufen wegen dem muskelkater seit dem gehts aber super....

nur ma so meine sicht der dinge^^


----------



## RazorRamon (29. Juni 2011)

Knieprobleme habe ich beim Radfahren auch keine, obwohl in meinen beiden Kniegelenken so ziemlich alles kaputt ist, was kaputt sein kann. Auch hohe Übersetzungen an den Bergen sind für mich keine Frage meiner Knie, sondern nur der Muskelkraft und der Puste.

Trotzdem lügt sich jeder, der so dicke Gänge tritt in die eigene Tasche. Mit kleineren Gängen und höherer Frequenz wäre jeder (noch) schneller, auch wenn er es anfangs "hasst" auf Frequenz zu treten.

Ist natürlich jedem frei gestellt, und den Vorteil, die Muskelkraft zu stärken und dicke Beine zu kriegen bringen schwere Gänge auf jeden Fall! Schaut nur mal nach den Bahnsprintern.


----------



## cookiedealer (29. Juni 2011)

türlich is ma damit vllt schneller, ich fahre ja selbst an dem mtb 2.5 und komm damit auch gut in der stadt zurecht, ich persönlich finde es einfach entspanter mit einem höheren gang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suchtmatte91 (29. Juni 2011)

@cookiedealer


----------



## silver02 (4. Juli 2011)

Zurück zur Frage kommend fahre ich 

42:16 mit 26" x 2,0" in gemäßigtem Gelände.

Zwischendurch hatte ich mal 36:16 drauf aber das hat weder Spass gemacht, noch habe ich mich richtig gefordert gefühlt.
Meine Idee beim ssp ist, dass man unter Normalbedingungen mit etwas Kraft ordentlich unterwegs ist, wenn es Rückenwind hat oder bergab geht nicht wie ein quirl treten muss und bei nicht so tollen Bedingungen (Gegenwind, Steigung) auch schonmal aus dem Sattel muss. Das war bei 36:16 nicht gegeben, da war alles leicht.
Also wieder 42er Blatt eingebaut und zufrieden, wenns matschig ist, merkt man die Beine, alles guut und der Trainingseffekt vom ssp ist auch wieder da.


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Juli 2011)

cookiedealer schrieb:


> aber ich hasse es einfach auf frequenz zu treten außerdem tret ich die übersetzung aus, soll heißen, dass ich kein problem hab in der 50er zone mit den autos mitzuhalten



Melde dich doch mal bei einem der Radsport Profiteams - die suchen Leute wie dich.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juli 2011)

silver02 schrieb:


> ... 42:16 mit 26" x 2,0" in gemäßigtem Gelände.


ok, bei Euch ist es flach


----------



## silver02 (5. Juli 2011)

Jau, bei uns haben wir nicht wirklich Berge, jedenfalls nicht dort wo ich mit dem ssp fahre. Ansonsten wäre die 36:16 eher eine Alternative, aber man muss die Übersetzung ja dem Umfeld anpassen.


----------



## RazorRamon (5. Juli 2011)

silver02 schrieb:


> .. aber man muss die Übersetzung ja dem Umfeld anpassen.


 
So ist es, und schließlich muss ja jeder seine eigene Übersetzung treten, also wird er schon merken, was für ihn passend ist, keiner wird freiwillig etwas fahren, bei dem er sich unwohl fühlt, kann ich mir jedenfalls nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Stefan Pan (5. Juli 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> So ist es, und schließlich muss ja jeder seine eigene Übersetzung treten, also wird er schon merken, was für ihn passend ist, keiner wird freiwillig etwas fahren, bei dem er sich unwohl fühlt, kann ich mir jedenfalls nur schwer vorstellen.



Na, es gibt schon richtige Poser... Und schnell treten will ja auch gelernt sein.


----------



## Suicyclist (6. Juli 2011)

silver02 schrieb:


> aber man muss die Übersetzung ja dem Umfeld anpassen.



Wurde dafür nicht irgendwann mal etwas mit Namen "Schaltung" erfunden?
Ich meine, mich dunkel zu erinnern...


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Juli 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Wurde dafür nicht irgendwann mal etwas mit Namen "Schaltung" erfunden?
> Ich meine, mich dunkel zu erinnern...


 
Nein, das hieß damals noch nicht "Schaltung", als es erfunden wurde, aber die damals verwendete Bezeichnung fällt mir gerade nicht ein.

Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob die Übersetzung während der Fahrt mehrfach verändert werden kann, oder ob sie baulich vor der Abfahrt angepasst wird.

Ist jemand eingentlich trotzdem Singlespeeder, wenn er vor der Abfahrt daheim einen Gang einlegt, und den unterwegs beibehält, komme was wolle? Nein, sicher nicht.

Gerade der Verzicht auf die mobile Übersetzungsänderung macht einen Menschen (Mann) zum Helden. Er geht (fährt) hinaus in die feindliche Umwelt, ohne die Lebensversicherung mehrerer verschiedener Ritzel und Kettenblätter. Er lässt sich ein, auf den Kampf mit den Elementen, und ist dabei unbesiegbar. Steile Anstiege werden im Wiegetritt genommen, oder das Bike wird einfach hinaufgeschoben oder getragen. So sehen die Gladiatoren und die Eroberer der Neuzeit aus. Singlespeed ist Leben pur, ohne Schnickschnack, ohne Netz und doppelten Boden.

Ich fahre bei 47-622 mit 36:15, kann damit über 40km/h erreichen, und Steigungen von 15% lässig überwinden, was sollte ich mehr brauchen? Wenn es ins Gelände geht, mit dem 26 Zöller, fahre ich 2:1, das passt überall dort, wo Schieben nicht schneller wäre. Auf dem SSP-Renner fahre ich 50:18, weil mir 52:16 zu heftig war, und ich für Magic Gear 68 Zähne brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Juli 2011)

Stefan Pan schrieb:


> Na, es gibt schon richtige Poser...



Heute morgen sitz ich in der City bei einer Tasse Kaffee und nebenan am Fahrradständer ist ein SSP mit einer fetten Übersetzung angekettet.

..."Würde mich mal interessieren, wem das gehört - bei der Übersetzung muss das ein Tier sein"

Da kommt ein Typ mit Kippe in der einen Hand, Coffee to Go in der anderen und in *Badeschlappen*, schliesst das Rad auf und schiebt die *flache* Strasse entlang. Eine Viertelstunde später kommt er ohne Kaffee und Kippe zurückgeschoben und schliesst das Rad wieder an.

So sehen die wahren Helden aus!


----------



## nullvektor (6. Juli 2011)

Geil.manche kaufen sich teure schuhe oder gehen 2mal die woche zum friseur........der urbane held schiebt halt nen ssper durch die gegend.


----------



## _stalker_ (6. Juli 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Gerade der Verzicht auf die mobile Übersetzungsänderung macht einen Menschen (Mann) zum Helden. Er geht (fährt) hinaus in die feindliche Umwelt, ohne die Lebensversicherung mehrerer verschiedener Ritzel und Kettenblätter. Er lässt sich ein, auf den Kampf mit den Elementen, und ist dabei unbesiegbar. Steile Anstiege werden im Wiegetritt genommen, oder das Bike wird einfach hinaufgeschoben oder getragen. So sehen die Gladiatoren und die Eroberer der Neuzeit aus. Singlespeed ist Leben pur, ohne Schnickschnack, ohne Netz und doppelten Boden.



Schick das mal an Spiegel Online - die verwenden deine Worte bestimmt gerne in einem der nächsten _Pedalritter_ Artikel


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2011)

und dann aus bierdosen ne ritterrüstung zimmern...
wo war noch mal der link zum red fangs video...


----------



## silver02 (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Umfeld in dem man unterwegs ist mit *einem* passenden Gang gut zu fahren ist braucht man keine Schaltung.

Ich freue mich zu Beginn jeder Runde, wenn ich aufs Rad steige über das cleane, geradlinige Aussehen, unterwegs über die gute Funktion ohne rasseln und klappern sowie die immer wieder eingestreuten Herausforderungen wie Gegenwind, Matsch, losen Sand oder einfache Steigungen, die ich nur durch Körperkraft meistern kann und am Ende der Runde, dass ich es mal wieder geschafft habe und den Trainingseffekt in den Beinen (und auch durch das notwendige verspannen im Rad auch im Rest des Körpers) merke.

Auf unbekannten Touren oder unterwegs mit Schaltkollegen nehm ich auch das Schaltrad, gar keine Frage, weil es da einfach entspannter für alle ist...



Suicyclist schrieb:


> Wurde dafür nicht irgendwann mal etwas mit Namen "Schaltung" erfunden?
> Ich meine, mich dunkel zu erinnern...


----------



## cookiedealer (12. Juli 2011)

@ DerBergschreck waum machst du mich eig grad so an??? ich hab nur meine sicht der dinge erklärt und auch deutlich gesagt/ geschrieben dass ich am mtb 2.5 fahre ich komm damit super zurecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (13. Juli 2011)

silver02 schrieb:


> Auf unbekannten Touren oder unterwegs mit Schaltkollegen nehm ich auch das Schaltrad, gar keine Frage, weil es da einfach entspanner für alle ist...


 
"Entspanner für alle" hört sich aber ein bisschen nach Schweinskram an!

Ein Gedicht:
Auch ich war früher Schaltkollege
und stolz auf meine Ritzelpracht
jetzt geh ich täglich neue Wege
und beugs Knie bis die Scheibe kracht
Ich fahre nur mit einem Gang
weil es so einfach geiler ist
den Berg hinauf, die Straße lang
hab mein Getriebe nie vermisst.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2011)

vertonen. marsch marsch!


----------



## silver02 (13. Juli 2011)

Besser ENTSPANNER als SPANNER!!!

Wer noch mehr Rechtschreibfehler findet, kann sie gerne behalten!!


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Juli 2011)

cookiedealer schrieb:


> @ DerBergschreck waum machst du mich eig grad so an??? ich hab nur meine sicht der dinge erklärt und auch deutlich gesagt/ geschrieben dass ich am mtb 2.5 fahre ich komm damit super zurecht....



Ich hatte auf deinen Text reagiert, in dem du schriebst, dass du mit 50 km/h fahrenden Autos _problemlos_ mithalten könnest. Dabei muss man etwa 700-800 Watt treten und das schaffen nicht mal Profis _problemlos_. Wer sowas schreibt, ist entweder ein Jahrhundert-Talent oder ein Lügner.


----------



## cookiedealer (13. Juli 2011)

ich hab nich gesagt dass ich 50 fahre sondern in der 50er zone heißt start stop mithalte außerdem gehts net darum dass ich des 2 machen kann ich meinte lediglich nur, dass es möglich ist.....
aber jetzt schluss damit in dem tread gings um die übersetztung nich wer was schafft...


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Juli 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> vertonen. marsch marsch!


 
Ok, ausnahmsweise! [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNq7rmucwt4"]YouTube        - âªSchaltkollegeâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juli 2011)

aber kauf Dich mal neue effekt.


----------



## Wenzel79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei mein 7-Gang-MTB zu einem Singlespeeder umzurüsten. Ich kann mit den ganzen Angaben zur Übersetzung aber nicht viel anfangen, da es von Bahnrädern bis Dirtbikes zig verschiedene Empfehlungen gibt. Mir geht es um ein für mittlere Strecken von bis zu 20km taugliches Dirtbike das schnell auf hohe Geschwindigkeit kommt. Bin auch früher schon bei meinen ersten MTBs immer gern den 21. Gang gefahren, weil es dann schön schnell geht. 

Meine eigentliche *FRAGE*:
Ist eine Übersetzung von 3,1 bei 34 Zähnen vorne und 11 Zähnen hinten sinnvoll/tauglich?

Und noch eine Frage zu _Bahnrädern_: 
Warum verwendet man hier eigentlich nie weniger als 14 Zähne am Ritzel und dafür lieber >50 Zähne am Kettenblatt? Man könnte doch mit 11 Zähnen am Ritzel insgesamt etwas Material sparen (Kette wäre bisserl kürzer und das Kettenblatt etwas kleiner). Geht es um das Trägheitsmoment der Kette oder um die rasche Abnutzung bei zu wenig Zähnen am Ritzel?

Danke für jede hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## absvrd (18. Oktober 2014)

Kleinere ritzel passen beim bahnrad nicht auf die Nabe. Ist eine andere Aufnahme als der freilaufkörper der shimano Nabe.
3,1 ist fett vor allem mit stolligen reifen. Ich fahre am 28zoller 2,8 damit kommt man noch so manchen Berg gut hoch


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. Oktober 2014)

XmaskX schrieb:


> 2,8 damit kommt man noch so manchen Berg gut hoch



Aber nur die flachen Berge - bei den bergigen Bergen gehts dann nicht mehr, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonKrawallo (19. Oktober 2014)

2,8:1 ist eine gute Übersetzung für den täglichen Gebrauch, fahre ich ebenfalls. Reicht für die Stadt und kleine Berge. Bei einer angenehmen Trittfrequenz kommt man im Schnitt zwischen 22-25 km/h vom Fleck.
3,1:1 würde ich am 26er nur mit Kojaks empfehlen.


----------



## absvrd (19. Oktober 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Aber nur die flachen Berge - bei den bergigen Bergen gehts dann nicht mehr, gell?


Ich wohne im Elbtal und komme mit der Übersetzung da raus. Wenn es Richtung sächsische Schweiz geht kann es schon happig werden. Natürlich fährt es sich jenseits der 12% über längere Etappen nicht. Klickpedale sind am Berg auch ein muss. Und muss dazu sagen, hier geht es ja um die Straße und nicht den Wald. Das ist ein anderes Thema.
Hier kann man sich mit Sicherheit auch über die Begrifflichkeit des Berges streiten und das auf Hügel zurück stufen...


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Oktober 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> 2,8:1 ist eine gute Übersetzung für den täglichen Gebrauch, fahre ich ebenfalls. Reicht für die Stadt und kleine Berge. Bei einer angenehmen Trittfrequenz kommt man im Schnitt zwischen 22-25 km/h vom Fleck.



Du brauchst eine 2,8er Überstzung um 25 km/h zu fahren?
Das ist eine Trittfrequenz von etwa 67 - was viel zu niedrig ist.


----------



## DonKrawallo (23. Oktober 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine 2,8er Überstzung um 25 km/h zu fahren?
> Das ist eine Trittfrequenz von etwa 67 - was viel zu niedrig ist.


Viel zu niedrig für was? Ich empfinde das als angenehm. Habe aber selten einen Tacho dran, deswegen kann ich das mit der Geschwindigkeit gar nicht sooo genau sagen.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Viel zu niedrig für was? (...)


Fuer effizientes Fahren. Fuer das mehr oder weniger gleiche Tempo habe ich meine 5,15m Uebersetzungen, siehe weiter oben


----------



## DonKrawallo (23. Oktober 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Fuer effizientes Fahren. Fuer das mehr oder weniger gleiche Tempo habe ich meine 5,15m Uebersetzungen, siehe weiter oben



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen: Ich ziehe mit der Übersetzung einen Kinderhänger oder habe einen Kindersitz hinten drauf. Alles ohne Probleme. OK, zugegeben, bei dem Hänger wird es an Steigungen manchmal heftig, ist aber eher die Ausnahme. Ansonsten fahre ich damit jeden Tag zur Arbeit und zurück. Komme aus dem Sauerland, soll heissen es gibt hier einige Hügel. Komme überall rauf ohne aus der Puste zu kommen.

Effizientes fahren ist für mich in diesem Sinne absolut gegeben. Und ich bin kein Fitnessmonster, stinknormaler SSP´ler halt.

Aber, ich muss hier was korrigieren: Meine Übersetzung ist derzeit nur 2,5:1. Hatte total vergessen das ich letztens hinten ein größeres Ritzel drauf gemacht habe. Mea culpa...


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> (...) Meine Übersetzung ist derzeit nur 2,5:1. Hatte total vergessen das ich letztens hinten ein größeres Ritzel drauf gemacht habe. Mea culpa...


 Na gut dass Du nochmal nachgeschaut hast 

Das entspricht dann naemlich auch den von mir genannten 5.15m (42/17 = 2.47x am Stadt-MTB).

_Es ist sinnvoller, die Abwicklung anzugeben, denn zwischen z. B. einem 26er mit schmalen Slicks und einem 29er mit ueblichen MTB-Walzen der Kategorie 2.3" ist ein Riesenunterschied in der Abwicklung, bei genau gleicher Uebersetzung ..._

Am Cyclocrosser habe ich fast genau die selbe Abwicklung wie die o. g. Stadtgurke, hier aber mit 43/18=2.39x


----------



## beefcheef (3. November 2014)

Fahre 46:16 also 2.88 Gear Ratio mit 700x28c.
Taugt für die Stadt vollkommen


----------



## randinneur (3. November 2014)

Bei mir sind über die Jahre die Übersetzungen niedriger und die Trittfrequenzen höher geworden. Ich bin insgesamt langsamer, interessanterweise empfinde ich das eher als angenehm. Mit hohen Übersetzungen in der Stadt schnell fahren (30km/h +) macht für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn - wenn man sich auch nur marginal an die Verkehrsregeln hält.

Stadt-Commuter SSP 26" Anhängerkompatible 38:16 
Fixed 28" 48:18
MTB SSP 26" 34:16

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (5. November 2014)

randinneur schrieb:


> Bei mir sind über die Jahre die Übersetzungen niedriger und die Trittfrequenzen höher geworden. Ich bin insgesamt langsamer, interessanterweise empfinde ich das eher als angenehm. Mit hohen Übersetzungen in der Stadt schnell fahren (30km/h +) macht für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn - wenn man sich auch nur marginal an die Verkehrsregeln hält.



Sehe ich auch so.
Mit Geschwindigkeiten von 30 km/h oder mehr fährt man recht schnell - nämlich in eine geöffnete Autotür, über eine Motorhaube oder unter einen LKW. 

Ich glaub viele SSP/Fixed Fahrer fahren nur an Sommernachmittagen ein bischen zum Posen in die Innenstadt. Anders kann ich mir diese seltsam langen Übersetzungen nicht erklären. Wenn ich bei Kackwetter im Winter mit meiner völlig uncoolen kurzen Übersetzung zur Arbeit fahre, sehe ich nie einen von denen auf der Strasse. Wird ja auch das Wolltrikot und die Schirmmütze schmutzig.


----------



## beefcheef (6. November 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Mit Geschwindigkeiten von 30 km/h oder mehr fährt man recht schnell - nämlich in eine geöffnete Autotür, über eine Motorhaube oder unter einen LKW.
> 
> Ich glaub viele SSP/Fixed Fahrer fahren nur an Sommernachmittagen ein bischen zum Posen in die Innenstadt. Anders kann ich mir diese seltsam langen Übersetzungen nicht erklären. Wenn ich bei Kackwetter im Winter mit meiner völlig uncoolen kurzen Übersetzung zur Arbeit fahre, sehe ich nie einen von denen auf der Strasse. Wird ja auch das Wolltrikot und die Schirmmütze schmutzig.



So ein Schmarn, ich fahre eine hohe Übersetzung bei Regen und Kälte sowie im Hochsommer.
Ich will schnell von A nach B kommen und habe keine Lust langsam rumzugurken. Falls mal was sein sollte habe ich zwei Bremsen montiert um nicht in geöffnete Autotüren oder über eine Motorhaube unter einen LKW zu fliegen. Vorausschauendes fahren soll hier ebenfalls Prima helfen. 

Du fährst natürlich richtig SSP/Fixed.
Nicht nur an Sommernachmittagen sondern zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit. Du hast es halt drauf.
Bist kein Schönwetterfahrer der aus Spaß aufs Rad steigt, sondern ein richtiger Fahrradfahrer. Wir sind stolz auf dich.


----------



## nightwolf (6. November 2014)

beefcheef schrieb:


> (...) Bist kein Schönwetterfahrer der aus Spaß aufs Rad steigt, sondern ein richtiger Fahrradfahrer. Wir sind stolz auf dich.


Jetzt reg Dich mal ab 

Deine 2.88x waren ja gar nicht gemeint, das sind ueberschlaegig ca. 6m bei der genannten Laufradgroesse, das kann man an einem schnellen, RR-artigen Fahrrad in einer flachen Stadt durchaus fahren.

Als ich vor ein paar Jahren mal viel in Muenchen zu tun hatte, bin ich dort mit dem _(damals)_ Dreigang-MTB gefahren, da hing ich auch staendig am 'Drehzahlbegrenzer' und wenn das Schaltseil gerissen waere, haette ich es wochenlang nicht bemerkt, weil alles ausser dritter Gang sowieso unnuetz war.

Von praxisuntauglicher Poseruebersetzung kann man IMHO im Bereich 50/15 aufwaerts reden  
Das ist dann, _wie eine Seite weiter vorne beschrieben,_ primaer zum Rumschieben geeignet  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## larso (6. November 2014)

Ne, er hat schon recht, mich nervst auch, ständig meint wer, er hät's drauf und alle anderen wären Luschen. Schaltungsfahrer per se.
Braucht ihr das fürs Ego? Soll doch jeder fahren, was er will. So   Wichtig ist der Scheiß eh nicht


----------



## nightwolf (7. November 2014)

larso schrieb:


> Ne, er hat schon recht, mich nervst auch, ständig meint wer, er hät's drauf und alle anderen wären Luschen. (...)


Man darf das, was in so Foren geschrieben wird, halt nicht immer gleich ueberbewerten.
Den Fehler machen aber viele.

Gerade in grossen Foren ueberwiegen oft die Maulhelden. _Kann ja keiner ueberpruefen, ob das stimmt, was man so zammtippselt _

Bleib cool und fahr lieber eine Runde SSP


----------



## randinneur (8. November 2014)

Ich finde ein Forum ist eine super Gelegenheit EIGENE Erfahrungen auszutauschen, damit sich Mitlesende das für sich passende raussuchen können. Es wäre doch eigentlich so einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhrein (8. November 2014)

Hallo, hab bisher immer 32:18 auf meinem 29" Mtb gefahren. Muss jetzt vorne auf 34 (neue Kurbel) was muss ich jetzt hinten für ein Ritzel fahren um die gleiche Übersetzung zu bekommen?


----------



## nightwolf (9. November 2014)

rhrein schrieb:


> Hallo, hab bisher immer 32:18 auf meinem 29" Mtb gefahren. Muss jetzt vorne auf 34 (neue Kurbel) was muss ich jetzt hinten für ein Ritzel fahren um die gleiche Übersetzung zu bekommen?


Du hast es doch schon fast hingeschrieben: 18/32*34 = _ungefaehr 19_
Genau wird Dir der Taschenrechner / entsprechendes Programm / App das sagen.

'Genau' hilft Dir aber nix, da es Ritzel nur ganzzahlig gibt  
Du musst also runden. Dann bist Du auch wieder bei 19

_Was lernt Ihr eigentlich in der Schule??   _


----------



## rhrein (9. November 2014)

Danke, anscheinend nicht viel......


----------



## nightwolf (9. November 2014)

rhrein schrieb:


> Danke, anscheinend nicht viel......


Das war allerdings leider schon zu meiner Zeit so ...


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2014)

Man braucht ja meist nicht viel mathe im alltag, aber dreisatz neben den grundrechenarten schadet nicht.

Übersetzungsfragen haben meist nicht die eine richtige antwort...
Es gibt fahrer die lieber höherfrequent treten und welche die eher einen dicken gang fahren... und die meisten finden ihren gang...
Bahnübersetzungen in der stadt? Meiner meinung nach kein spass...


----------



## anonymfixer (9. November 2014)

In der DDR gabs den Dreisatz nicht mal.


----------



## RazorRamon (10. November 2014)

Meine Geländeübersetzung macht mir in der Stadt keinen Spaß, die ist da zu klein. Gerade in der Stadt ist es meiner Meinung nach besonders wichtig, den einen passenden Gang zu haben. Nicht zu groß, denn man muss ja andauernd neu anfahren, aber auch nicht zu klein, um bei Bedarf richtig auf Tempo zu kommen, ohne sich außer Puste kurbeln zu müssen.

Bei meinem Stadtrad mit 32-622 er Bereifung passt 46:19 für mich hervorragend. Damit komme ich auch ganz entspannt über 30 km/h (keine Angeberei, ehrlich).


----------



## guetti (1. Dezember 2014)

Hm, also ich fahre seit einigen Jahren Fixie und SSP. Lieblingstrittfrequenz 85, 60-559 Bereifung

- SSP Mountainbike (auch Gardaseeeinsatz / Vinschgau / ...) 38/21 --> 3,89m / 20 km/h
- SSP/Fixie 38/17 --> 4,80m / 24,5 km/h --> 110er Trittfrequenz (bekomme ich doch einige Zeit hin) --> 32 km/h

aber alles ist relativ, jeder hat ein eigenes wohlbefinden ...


----------



## nadine09 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,  ich baue mir gerade ein (Trekking Rahmen) Damen Singlespeed für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit auf.  Ich fahre bei schönem Wetter mit meinem Ssp Renner 46/16. Da muss ich zwar an der Ampel ganz schön drücken,  aber sonst ist es eine sehr angenehme Übersetzung für absolutes Flachland und Stadtgewühl. Das Damenrad soll mein Schlechtwetter Ssp werden (mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger) . Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit,  welche Übersetzung am besten bei bequemer Sitzhaltung gehen wird.  46/16 mit 28x1,35iger Bereifung ist da zu fett.  

Ich habe mir daher jetzt ein 46 T und ein 39 T Kettenblatt bestellt.  Für hinten ein 13er, ein 16er und ein 18er Ritzel.... Mal sehen,  wie sich das kombinieren lässt.  Ob die Kette mit 46/18 schon zu lang ist?  Habt ihr eine Idee für mich?   
Wäre eine 39/16 blöd,  weil man vielleicht gerade und ungerade nicht kombinieren soll?  Ausgangsbasis: 65kg die 5km Wegstrecke möglichst Schwitzfrei zur Arbeit müssen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2014)

mach doch mal ne Foto vom SSp 46/16 ist schon sportlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (2. Dezember 2014)

Fotos findest du im Post "7904" im Thread: "Singlespeed Galerie Teil-1" 

Sorry,  ich bin gar nicht gut im verlinken von Beiträgen,  schäm. 

Das Neue zeig ich,  wenn es fertig ist.  Der Rahmen ist gerade beim Lackierer.  Nächste Woche bau ich es zusammen, wenn alle Teile da sind....


----------



## RazorRamon (2. Dezember 2014)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Wäre eine 39/16 blöd,  weil man vielleicht gerade und ungerade nicht kombinieren soll?


Genau das soll man doch kombinieren, vor allem beim Fixie, weil sonst beim Skidden immer die gleiche Stelle vom Reifen über den Asphalt rutscht. Auch die Kette und die Ritzel profitieren von ungeraden Kombinationen etwas.


----------



## nadine09 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ah... Ok.  Ich fahre zwar nicht fix,  aber du sagst mir damit quasi,  dass ich alles wild kombinieren kann?  Bis auf die Übersetzungsverhältnisse,  die sich eh gleichen.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2014)

Muß halt mit kette/kettenstrebenlänge passen.
Bei horizontalen ausfallern vermutlich kein problem.


----------



## RazorRamon (4. Dezember 2014)

Irgend was ist immer!


----------



## Willoughby (4. März 2017)

Ein bisschen OT, aber ich fahre ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 39/19 jedoch mit Automatix Nabe. Ab ca. 18 km/h schaltet die hoch. Beim Anfahren sehr angenehm und auch bei Steigungen hilfreich.


----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2017)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Fotos findest du im Post "7904" im Thread: "Singlespeed Galerie Teil-1"


Ist gar nicht so schwer, Du musst nur die Nummer unten anklicken, dann oeffnet sich ein Fenster, und dann kopierst Du den BB-Code hier rein:
Singlespeed Galerie - Teil 1

Fertig  

@Willoughby ... gute zwei Jahre ... OK dafuer gibts einen *bronzenen* Klappspaten  
Den silbernen dann fuer fuenf und den goldenen ab zehn


----------



## Willoughby (5. März 2017)

@Willoughby ... gute zwei Jahre ... OK dafuer gibts einen *bronzenen* Klappspaten 
Den silbernen dann fuer fuenf und den goldenen ab zehn [/QUOTE]

Bin anscheinend mit dem Forums- oder speziell deinem Humor noch nicht vertraut, deshalb verstehe ich die Anspielung nicht.
Meinsr du, weil ich auf einen seit Jahren ruhenden Thread gepostet habe? Na und?


----------



## frohni (15. April 2017)

wollte keinen neuen thread aufmachen, deshalb mal hier meine frage:

mit 32 vorn und 16 hinten, wofür ist das am ehesten geeignet bzw. was kann man sich darunter vorstellen vom fahren her?
(für bisschen von a nach b bzw. stadt zu klein, oder?)

danke vorab

ps.: 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansGuenther (15. April 2017)

Das ist die klassische 26 Zoll MTB-Übersetzung.


----------



## nightwolf (17. April 2017)

frohni schrieb:


> wollte keinen neuen thread aufmachen, deshalb (...)


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/singlespeed-anfaenger-hilfe-gesucht.396423/ 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attach...4/?temp_hash=3cd6f2e5f86dc69734cccb89b2044723


----------



## mp1978 (19. April 2017)

Ich hänge mich auch mal hierein also ich bin fahranfänger, nach 20jahren mal wieder aufm fahrrad, derzeit 44/16 auf 28" ssp. 
Auf der geraden, kurz wiegeschritt hoch auf 25 und dauerhaft so um die 28-32 kmh is ok, aber wehe es wird steiler und geht bergauf  daher die frage was waere für mich optimal als anfänger ohne kondition...

42/16
42/17
44/16 weiterfahren
44/17

Ich wohne aufm berg, hab nen radweg unter mir aber uns trennen 11%  kann man da eine empfehlung aussprechen? Am ende muss ich zwar selber entscheiden, aber aktuell tue ich mich schwer an steigungen...


----------



## nightwolf (19. April 2017)

mp1978 schrieb:


> (...) kann man da eine empfehlung aussprechen? (...)


Grad mal einen Beitrag drueber sind zwei Links.
Da hab ich zu dem Thema mal was geschrieben, ist mittlerweile fast acht Jahre her, aber an der Physik hat sich nix geaendert 

Ich hab keine Lust, meine SSP-Entfaltung von ca. 5.10m bis 5.15m pro Tretkurbelumdrehung (von Uebersetzungen zu reden ergibt schon mal grundsaetzlich keinen Sinn) weiterzuempfehlen, weil dann im naechsten Moment irgendwer erzaehlt dass das total falsch ist.

Klar ist das 'fuer ihn' falsch! Das muss schon jeder selber herausfinden.
Ich hab geschrieben, was 'fuer mich' richtig ist. _Ich hab nie behauptet, dass das fuer alle richtig sei  _


----------



## Adieu (20. April 2017)

SSP MTB 32/18. Bikepacking, Alltag, Tagestouren - es darf für alles Mögliche hinhalten. Hauptsache so wenig Teer und so viel single tracks wie möglich. Bei 80-90 rpm fühle ich mich am wohlsten und fahre auch mal >160 km an einem Tag auf single tracks damit.









mp1978 schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich auch mal hierein also ich bin fahranfänger, nach 20jahren mal wieder aufm fahrrad, derzeit 44/16 auf 28" ssp.
> Auf der geraden, kurz wiegeschritt hoch auf 25 und dauerhaft so um die 28-32 kmh is ok, aber wehe es wird steiler und geht bergauf  daher die frage was waere für mich optimal als anfänger ohne kondition...
> 
> 42/16
> ...



Keine Ahnung wie Du fährst, was Dein Untergrund ist und wie sich 28" mit wohl dünnen Reifen anfühlen, aber mein Tipp ist; Im Zweifel einen Gang kleiner...
So meine Erfahrung und die hat mich doch durch ein paar beachtliche Touren gebracht. Und auch durch den Alltag.


----------



## mp1978 (21. April 2017)

Die links sind gut aber schlauer wird man dadurch auch net... Es bleibt beim try and error... Aber wieso ein 46 blatt kaufen wenn man nach 2m merkt das is nix für mich, wenn eine ähnliche kombi bessere ergebnisse gebracht hätte... Will sagen, ich wollte eher wissen wieviel einfacher 44/17 odee 44/18 wird anstelle von 42/16...17. Und nicht als theorie am ritzelrechner sondern aus Erfahrung derer die es bereits gefahren sind. Wenns nach reiner theorie geht, 55/11 und abflug, aber ich muss das dann immernoch treten  theorie... Boah toll.. Praxis... Schieb schieb....   

Egal, kaufe ich halt billigst kettenblätter, bis ich weiss was ich will. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2017)

Hast Du ein geschaltetes Rad? Dann versuch halt mal damit einen Gang zu finden, den Du drin laesst, den ganzen Tag lang.
Dann weisst Du ja, mit welchem Gang das funktioniert, und dann kannst Du den als SSP-Gang verwenden.

Steht aber alles auch in der SSP-Anfaenger-Anleitung, die ein paar Beitraege weiter oben extra nochmal verlinkt ist 

@Alpinum hat sich schon die Muehe gemacht, aus der Praxis zu berichten, aber es ist halt seine Praxis, ob das fuer Dich genauso gilt?? Weiss keiner. Meine 5.10-5.15m hatte ich ja auch schon gepostet, bedeutet bei 29x2.0 Reifen 43/19


----------



## mp1978 (21. April 2017)

Leider nein, ich bin seit 20jahren kein rad mehr gefahren. Ich wurschtel mich schon durch, ich habe all diese empfehlungen gelesen und auch in den amiforen, aber vor dem kauf dachte ich noch ein paar erfahrungsinfos zu bekommen ob ich kettenblatt oder ritzel wechseln soll... Egal, hab jetzt fuer 16euros ein kettenblatt bestellt... Werds ja sehen. Danke dennoch für die hilfe.


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2017)

mp1978 schrieb:


> Leider nein, ich bin seit 20jahren kein rad mehr gefahren (...)


Singlespeed ist etwas, was _(Hipsterkacke mal aussen vor )_ primaer von relativ erfahrenen Radlern genutzt wird, um einfachstmoeglich unterwegs zu sein: Geringe Kosten, wenig was kaputtgehen oder geklaut werden kann, Trainingseffekt durch Beschraenkung auf einen Gang, ...

Es kann schlichtweg auch sein, dass Du Dich damit selber ueberforderst nach der langen Abstinenz. Gerade wenn ein Berg direkt vor Deiner Tuer ist. Darueber kannst Du ggf. auch nochmal nachdenken.

Wenn die 11% Steigung direkt vor der Tuer das einzige Steilstueck ist, dann ignorier das doch in Deinen Ueberlegungen, richte Dich nach den restlichen Strecken, und dann schiebst Du da halt. _Ist keine Schande_. Wenn Dich dann einer ueberholt mit Rohlexnabe und meint Dich auslachen zu muessen, dann gruesse freundlich zurueck _'mit Schaltung kanns ja jeder Depp! '_


----------



## mp1978 (21. April 2017)

Ich habe mich fuer ssp entschieden wei ich die herrausforderung angenommen habe mit nur einem gang  scheiss auf hipster sein, das bin ich nicht. Ich folge keinen trends, kaufe ich was mir gefällt  das fixie wurde auch in betracht gezogen weil andere baumarktbikes für mehr geld weniger boten, also hab ich mir direkt ein vernünftiges einsteigerrad von 6ku bestellt anstelle das halb so teure viking von amazon.

Vom typ her, war ich immer, schnell, schneller... aber ohne kondition is das derzeit echt hart  die oberschenkel brennen gerne mal 

Also ich würde schon sagen 85% flach, aber es is immer der letzte kilometer, bergauf zu mir 

Schieben... Dafür hab ich zuviel stolz und dann hätte ich mir nen tretroller kaufen können, ich zieh das durch, bis ich den gang und die kondition gefunden habe um den scheiss berg zu bewälltigen...  fixie/ssp gleich sportgerät, das war auch ein pluspunkt zum kauf.


----------



## nightwolf (21. April 2017)

OK gut 

Ich hatte damals am SSP-RR eine Uebersetzung von 39/16, also knapp unter zweieinhalbfach.
Wie bereits gesagt, immer ca. 5.10-5.15 meter Entfaltung
Mit meinen SSP-Raedern komme ich auch so einen Anstieg schon hoch, wenn es auch Abstriche in der B-Note gibt (Haltung & Stil  Es sieht teilweise fast so aus, als wuerde ich mich anstrengen muessen. Es fehlt dann ein wenig die _Souplesse_ ).
Und auch wichtig: Klickpedale. _Damit gehen ganz andere Sachen als ohne  _


----------



## mp1978 (21. April 2017)

Hab mir straps bestellt, klick dinger sind nicht so meine welt, noch ssp, fixed kommt später. Dann würde ich auch unter 40gehen mit kettenblatt, erstmal... Bremsen lernen  

Was ich halt komisch finde, im netz schreiben fast alle, bei stadt entweder 42/16 oder die hammer dinger 46/x und 48/x... 48 waere mir too much, wobei eines erschreckend is zu lesen das die bahnradfahrer im sommer 42/16 und winter 42/17 fahren... Also eine übersetzung die ich mir als anfänger ausgesucht habe...


----------



## Milan0 (21. April 2017)

und da merkst jetzt das andere Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen nichts wert sind. Ich bin lange fixed brakeless in der Stadt, gut ziemlich flach, 52/18 gefahren, mittlerweile auf 50/17 gewechselt, was aber ja nochmals schwerer ist aber das Kettenblatt war da und das 52er kaputt


----------



## mp1978 (21. April 2017)

Brakeless waere mein ende  dafuer is es noch zu frueh, wobei das eh so ein ami ding sein muss, in deutschland fahren wohl ueberwiegend die leute wie ich mit front bremse... Die ami kurierfahrer schreien auch 100m vorm zebrasteifen bereits  

Mir egal ob einer wegen fehlender oder mit angebrachter bremse im krankenhaus landet, ich spreche mich klar für mindestens eine bremse aus. 

Da kann mir mode, hipster und order kurierfahrer sagen was er will und selbst die sagen fahr mit, weniger unfälle, weniger Aufmerksamkeit... 

Aber rein aus neugier, tritt man schneller mit nem fixed? Wuerde ein fix gegen ssp im sprint gewinnen bei gleichen vorraussetzungen?.


----------



## Milan0 (21. April 2017)

mp1978 schrieb:


> Aber rein aus neugier, tritt man schneller mit nem fixed? Wuerde ein fix gegen ssp im sprint gewinnen bei gleichen vorraussetzungen?.



Warum sollte es einen Unterschied machen? Der einzige Unterschied ist Freilauf <-> kein Freilauf. Was sollte das auf Sprint, Geschwindigkeit und Trittfrequenz auswirken?

Mit Brakeless fährst vorausschauender und eher nicht "auf Teufel komm raus". Ich zumindest. Ich halte damit aber auch bei roten Ampeln


----------



## mp1978 (21. April 2017)

Reine theoretische vermutung da man nur vorwärts treten kann, also um vorwärts zu kommen, dachte man tritt dann härter direkter weil alles in die andere richtung bremst.

Vorrausschauender fahre ich jetzt schon mit nur einer bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (21. April 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Und auch wichtig: Klickpedale. _Damit gehen ganz andere Sachen als ohne _


+1
Wichtiger Tipp.



mp1978 schrieb:


> Es bleibt beim try and error


[Pedant mode on] es heisst trial and error [ pedant mode off]


----------



## mp1978 (21. April 2017)

Werde beides mehr beachtung schenken  

Hab jetzt mal die kette neu gespannt also vorher konnte i ch den freilauf nicht einfsch so ne runde drehen lassen in stehen mit dem pedal, jetzt ja, glaub ich hatte die kette etwas zu hart gespannt. Dreht jetzt viel leichter... Anfänger halt


----------



## mp1978 (21. April 2017)

Also bei mir lags wohl an einer zubhart eingestellten ketten von werk aus. Jetzt fahre ich mit 44/16 super, so ca 30 leichter, also vorher. Mag sein das die kette jetzt weicher is, nen ticken zu weiche, aber freilauf via pedal drehen geht butterweich. Vorher hat der keine ganze umdrehung geschafft, jetzt so 1,5 mal bis stillstand. Viel besser. Mein problem geliest, bleibe bei 44/16.


----------

